# NJ frogfolk



## SutorS

Hello All,
Any NJ froggers out there? I just recently graduated from college and am temporarily back in NJ with my frogs. I'm wondering if there's any PDF or herp enthusiasts in the area.
-Sean


----------



## ghettopieninja

There is quite a large community in the tri state area, I'm sure you will have lots of people chiming in soon. I, like yourself live in NJ


----------



## mordoria

Ny froggers rock!!!


----------



## Owl-man

I'm in North Jersey, Morris county.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Westchester Reptile Expo coming up, might wanna look into it.


----------



## hypostatic

I see you're in Central Jersey =]. I'm in Monmouth County!


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'm in central NJ


----------



## Ed

There are even a few of us in the southern area of the state as well as in the Philadelphia area. 

Ed


----------



## M_Rybecky

Long Island 20 mins from NYC


----------



## oddlot

South Jersey 

Lou


----------



## SutorS

We are many strong it seems. I'm about 30 minutes from Trenton or Princeton. Is the Westchester expo good for PDFs? I've never been. Going to Hamburg this weekend to see what's going on with the froggin' there.


----------



## rvsur

About as Central Jersey as you can get...


----------



## eos

Live in Jersey City, Work in NYC, Central NJ on the weekends.


----------



## Ed

SutorS said:


> We are many strong it seems. I'm about 30 minutes from Trenton or Princeton. Is the Westchester expo good for PDFs? I've never been. Going to Hamburg this weekend to see what's going on with the froggin' there.


Hamburg this weekend is often poor for frogs... the show is usually very hot so a number of frog vendors who will be there in Oct or the winter months avoid the Aug show. 

Ed


----------



## ChrisK

SutorS said:


> We are many strong it seems. I'm about 30 minutes from Trenton or Princeton. Is the Westchester expo good for PDFs? I've never been. Going to Hamburg this weekend to see what's going on with the froggin' there.


Yeah there's usually a good number of them at White Plains.


----------



## SutorS

That's what I've heard...too hot. I haven't been to an August Hamburg show in years, but I think I'm going to go for the hell of it (and since I'll be near) tomorrow.


----------



## ghettopieninja

rvsur said:


> About as Central Jersey as you can get...


are you in new brunswick?


----------



## JeremyHuff

I normally vend Hamburg and White Plains. I won't be at Hamburg tomorrow and I know several other froggers will not be there. I will be at WP on Sept 11.

J


----------



## Tricolor

central jersey as well.


----------



## radiata

I'm in Essex County...


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

I'm from Wayne - In quakertown PA now (15 min S of Allentown) but am in NJ quite a bit. We'll be vending at Hamburg today too!


----------



## hypostatic

Wow would have never guessed that there was a frogger next to DeSales!


----------



## SutorS

good to hear! I was thinking there were less froggers in NJ than other states. I'm not in new brunswick, but near. A town called Robbinsville, bout 40 from New Brunswick


----------



## rvsur

ghettopieninja said:


> are you in new brunswick?




I go to school there, but I live in the area as well.


----------



## moose35

from north jersey
don't have much in the way of frogs though. 

moose


----------



## ghettopieninja

rvsur said:


> I go to school there, but I live in the area as well.


cool, I go to Rutgers and live in New Brunswick


----------



## rvsur

very cool, hit me up sometime


----------



## eos

Let us all know when there's any parties at Brunswick... house parties to be exact!


----------



## SutorS

hahaha I spent a good part of my summer studying in Madagascar and all I could think was "when I'm home I'm driving 30 minutes to the grease trucks"...haven't done it yet. I'm guessing several people here to go Rutgers?

What do all of you keep? I currently have a group of 5 D. auratus Campana


----------



## JeremyHuff

SutorS said:


> hahaha I spent a good part of my summer studying in Madagascar and all I could think was "when I'm home I'm driving 30 minutes to the grease trucks"...haven't done it yet. I'm guessing several people here to go Rutgers?
> 
> What do all of you keep? I currently have a group of 5 D. auratus Campana


Weren't the "fat" sandwiches the number one sandwich in the USA on 60 minutes?


----------



## vivlover10

Long Island, NY. 45-60 min. From the city depending on traffic and such.


----------



## Mitch

Westchester County, NY!


----------



## SutorS

lets see some of yo frogs, whats everyone keeping?


----------



## Mitch

My tanks:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/58420-mitchs-20h-verts.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/66197-mitchs-18x18x18-zoo-meds.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61595-mitchs-30g-high-vivarium.html


----------



## eos

vivlover10 said:


> Long Island, NY. 45-60 min. From the city depending on traffic and such.





Mitch said:


> Westchester County, NY!


*ahem* this is a NJ thread.


----------



## Mitch

eos said:


> *ahem* this is a NJ thread.


Then why does it say NYC for your location? 

Also, how are those SI's doing?


----------



## Woodsman

Staten Island is bio-geographically part of New Jersey. Politics broke us apart!

Richard.


----------



## eos

Mitch said:


> Then why does it say NYC for your location?
> 
> Also, how are those SI's doing?


I work there so I'm there 5 out of 7 days ... And the sorry to break it to you, but the SI's have a new owner. Sad to let them go, but I downsized while you were on vacation. I only have leucs, mints and vents. They went to a good home, don't worry. 



Woodsman said:


> Staten Island is bio-geographically part of New Jersey. Politics broke us apart!
> 
> Richard.


Politics schmolitics! lol


----------



## vivlover10

I keep varadero for the mOmment but I will Either get a pair of benedicta or reticulata in the future. In fact I might even get both. 

Eos; okay jersey boy that works in the city, I got nothin....lol


----------



## johnachilli

What a guy can't have his location be nyc and nj?


----------



## vivlover10

johnachilli said:


> What a guy can't have his location be nyc and nj?


It was a joke. I am fine with it, my dad use to spend 5 days a week in jersey!


----------



## johnachilli

vivlover10 said:


> It was a joke. I am fine with it, my dad use to spend 5 days a week in jersey!


I'm kidding too

I have the same deal as Riko, leave in NJ right over the river and work in NYC


----------



## ggazonas

I'm just north of philly. Use to live in N. Jersey


----------



## eos

New Jersians unite! lol.

John... check your text messages.


----------



## Mitch

eos said:


> I work there so I'm there 5 out of 7 days ... And the sorry to break it to you, but the SI's have a new owner. Sad to let them go, but I downsized while you were on vacation. I only have leucs, mints and vents. They went to a good home, don't worry.


Who's got 'em? It's okay if you don't want to share, but I was just wondering.


----------



## SutorS

Is there a group out there for NY NJ froggers?


----------



## faztaz

Hoboken here


----------



## eos

SutorS said:


> Is there a group out there for NY NJ froggers?


There's a group, not strictly for NJ, but Tri-State.
Not much activity either 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/tri-state-area-frog-group.html




faztaz said:


> Hoboken here


Cool... where in Hoboken?


----------



## ghettopieninja

it's been a wile since there has been a tri state area meet. Anyone want to help remedy this?


----------



## eos

ghettopieninja said:


> it's been a wile since there has been a tri state area meet. Anyone want to help remedy this?


I think you just volunteered yourself. 

I would hold meetings, but I live in a small city brownstone with no yard access.


----------



## ErickG

Bergen County, here.


----------



## tomh1972

Just wanted to wish all of you nj froggers good luck in the coming days. It looks like Irene is going to be messy. Stay safe. 

Tom

South-central PA


----------



## ghettopieninja

eos said:


> I think you just volunteered yourself.
> 
> I would hold meetings, but I live in a small city brownstone with no yard access.


This might be possible at my new place, its a large house with plenty of space and we already host concerts in the basement. New Brunswick might be a good location for a meeting as it is easy to get to from NYC or Philly. Also Rutgers has some incredible greenhouses, including a large terrarium housing Phyllomedusa or so I'm told (still need to check it out). Also Jeremy Huff lives about 10 minuets from me and his frog room should be pretty great.


----------



## rvsur

ghettopieninja said:


> This might be possible at my new place, its a large house with plenty of space and we already host concerts in the basement. New Brunswick might be a good location for a meeting as it is easy to get to from NYC or Philly. Also Rutgers has some incredible greenhouses, including a large terrarium housing Phyllomedusa or so I'm told (still need to check it out). Also Jeremy Huff lives about 10 minuets from me and his frog room should be pretty great.


Where is this terrarium haha? I've been digging around trying to find frog and tropical plant related stuff but I've had no luck.


----------



## hypostatic

Right?? There's nothing tropical plant related around me. The best stuff near me are the broms offered at home depot and lowes....


----------



## Tricolor

I would possible willing to have a meet on oct 8th.; pm me if there is interest. John


----------



## eos

ErickG said:


> Bergen County, here.


Dude, when did you move to jersey?



ghettopieninja said:


> This might be possible at my new place, its a large house with plenty of space and we already host concerts in the basement. New Brunswick might be a good location for a meeting as it is easy to get to from NYC or Philly. Also Rutgers has some incredible greenhouses, including a large terrarium housing Phyllomedusa or so I'm told (still need to check it out). Also Jeremy Huff lives about 10 minuets from me and his frog room should be pretty great.





Tricolor said:


> I would possible willing to have a meet on oct 8th.; pm me if there is interest. John


Both sound promising B)

Oh, and I too, need verification of this greenhouse.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Don't forget that George is having an October meet


----------



## hypostatic

JeremyHuff said:


> Don't forget that George is having an October meet


Yeah, has everyone in this thread seen http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/69418-mid-atlantic-meeting-late-summer-fall.html?


----------



## eos

Maybe this can be for the people who can't make it to George's... or just want to get away from the usual shit that we do on the weekends


----------



## JeremyHuff

Don't get me wrong. I am up for a meet at John's on the 8th, just might be easier to spread it out a bit


----------



## Mitch

JeremyHuff said:


> Don't get me wrong. I am up for a meet at John's on the 8th, just might be easier to spread it out a bit


Where is this "George meet"?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Jenkintown, near Philly. He has a very nice collection.


----------



## eos

JeremyHuff said:


> Don't get me wrong. I am up for a meet at John's on the 8th, just might be easier to spread it out a bit


Yea that's true.. I'm down for whatever though.


----------



## Mitch

JeremyHuff said:


> Jenkintown, near Philly. He has a very nice collection.


Ah, too far for me. When's the next Tri-state meet? (or do we not know yet?)


----------



## Tricolor

Thats ok, never had one and a little nervous if it grew to big for me to handle. If any of you guys ever just wanted to meet here and trade / buy frogs it would be fine with me. I am close to Pa border right off rt 78. Thanks John


----------



## Tricolor

When is this philly one? Is it open to all? John


----------



## Tricolor

Oh by the way does anybody have any Vanzos out there?


----------



## JeremyHuff

John
The Philly one is open to all. Perhaps I can pick you up on the way. George is a great guy and wants to show off his new setup with protean tanks...lol

Might be able to help with the vanzos in a couple months. 

J


----------



## Tricolor

That sounds great what is the date. Thanks john


----------



## rvsur

Philly meeting... interesting, anyone going have any of the following mantella?

Mantella Viridis, Expectata, laevigata or Madagascariensis?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Tricolor said:


> That sounds great what is the date. Thanks john


Sunday Oct 23


----------



## ggazonas

I'll be hosting the meeting in October. Yes the meeting is open to all. When the time gets closer i'll just need people to pm me that they are coming so I can have a good count of how many expect to show up.

If anyone has any question you could pm me or post in my thread.


----------



## 19jeffro83

Central Nj. Here. Always looking for other locals to trade buy from. Any one local have any thumb tads for sale? If so what type? 
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## tweetygirl1683

SutorS said:


> We are many strong it seems. I'm about 30 minutes from Trenton or Princeton. Is the Westchester expo good for PDFs? I've never been. Going to Hamburg this weekend to see what's going on with the froggin' there.


My husband and I are in Mt. Holly about 20 minutes from Trenton.


----------



## butterslug

Atlantic City area


----------



## bobrez

Hey all central jersey newb here, im surprised at our numbers more than a few woot, missed the meet n greet it sounded like a great time. Hope i can make next 1. Also atm looking for clown tree froglets in the area for pickup or meet at hamburg or closer. I'd like to get 2 froglets pls send me a pm so not to clutter thread. Thank you any help appreciated.


----------



## Ed

Check with Mike Novy, Rainforest Junkys as he vends at Hamburg and produces clown treefrogs. Rainforest Junky's - Home

Ed


----------



## jabberwockn

I'm in South Jersey! Burlington County, to be a little more specific. It's really nice to see a few more people. For a lot of exotics, NJ people are virtually non-existant online in my experience.


----------



## glass frog

north jersey here would like to find someone local to get ideas from i am a total noob


----------



## shrum

glass frog said:


> north jersey here would like to find someone local to get ideas from i am a total noob


what part of north jersey i am from bergen county...... welcome to the madness


----------



## glass frog

shrum said:


> what part of north jersey i am from bergen county...... welcome to the madness


Blairstown in north warren


----------



## eos

Hey Central NJ'ers.... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/80959-55-gallon-stand.html

Around Old Bridge/Freehold area


----------

